# Help! 13 Ghosts Jackal



## Icebox84 (Sep 18, 2012)

So I'm working for a local haunt again this year. You may have heard of us if your in the SC area: Visions of Horror. Anyway, they handed me a straight jacket last year that's kinda... well. Stiff from all the fake blood and a little too fancy for it's purpose. What I'd like to do this year is make a spin on The Jackal. It doesn't need to be exactly the same, but some key features would be great. Unfortunately, I'm kinda lost on how to make the cage light weight enough to wear for 6+ hours and at the same time durable enough to survive the freaked out guests. I could always go back to the broken, living dead doll thing I was doing last year, but I'd rather not repeat a performance. I feel like people will be expecting me, and I'd like to switch it up on them some. Any advice?


----------



## Phantom Scarecrow (Sep 27, 2011)

This guy used 1/4" foam sheet insulation. 



 They sell it in big bundles, accordion-folded into 4-foot panels. Home Depot- http://www.homedepot.com/Building-M...oreId=10051&superSkuId=202938956#.UFkLNK7c8k8 and Lowes http://www.lowes.com/pd_304092-210-304092.0_0__?productId=3122451&Ntt=insulation+board&pl=1&currentURL=%3FNtt%3Dinsulation%2Bboard&facetInfo= It's a little pricey, $46 for a bundle, but it's 50 feet- way more than you'll need. I bought some to make R/C airplane tails, and it's easy to work with, but for this application you'll need to remove the poly "Skin" from the foam. I don't know how sturdy it would be, to withstand a full season's haunt work. Maybe assemble the foam box, then cover each piece with aluminum tape?


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Master-Macabre created a killer looking version of the jackal. Check out his page and ask how it was made.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I agree with Lunatic! Master-Macabre would definitely be able to give you some great advice on this project!


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Here is my version, I advise against foam for haunt use, we tend to be rough on things.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

If I had half a brain I would of remembered the tutorial that Allen did also. That would be a very good alternative than using foam. I act at a pro haunt also and I know how beat up a costume can get. When you decide on what method to use please post your finished results because I would love to see the costume.


----------

